# Dartford crossing closure is opening now



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Dartford crossing and the M20 at Dover opening again what a week for Kent roads 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lice-arrest-man-suspicious-item-motorway.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I bet you have never seen the Toll like this before EMPTY


----------

